# Vector HID light??



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you think the Vector HID is any good? how many lumens is it. It seem like a good bargin for what it cost?
Does harbor Freight have one with their name on it?

thanks


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 14, 2008)

I own the Vector Power On Board HID, and it is a truly amazing light which I am still blown away by! It illuminates objects up to 1 mile away, has a laser like blue beam in the sky which can light up low clouds and is visible from far away, and puts out 3000 lumens. The Vector is rechargeable and runs for over 1 hour on a full charge. Harbor Freight does carry it in a different color with their name on it, but you can get them on eBay much cheaper (around $50).

It is one of the best bargains available for that much power.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dankleinman (Oct 14, 2008)

I just got one and love it. Mine was under 40.00 shipped to my house. great light for the price

dan


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, It looks like E-bay is my best bet.
I currently have a 15Mcp Thor Spotlight that is halogen, Do you know how much brighter the Vector HID is compaird to the 15Mcp light?
Thanks


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 14, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Thanks, It looks like E-bay is my best bet.
> I currently have a 15Mcp Thor Spotlight that is halogen, Do you know how much brighter the Vector HID is compaird to the 15Mcp light?
> Thanks


 
I own a 15mcp Thor too. The 15mcp Thor has a brighter hotspot and more throw than the Vector Power On Board HID, so I don't think you would be very impressed by the Vector in terms of brightness as your Thor will appear brighter. The impressive thing about the Vector is that it runs for over 1 hour at full brightness without dimming at all, rather than the 15mcp Thor which starts dimming after only 10 minutes. I highly recommend you get the Vector as it is much smaller and lighter weight than the Thor, and is a much more useful all-around light due to its super long runtime.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, Im surprised that you dident think it was brighter. I thought the HID was brighter than halogen. I dident think the Thor was over 3000 lumens
The small size is one good thing about the Vector.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 14, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Thanks, Im surprised that you dident think it was brighter. I thought the HID was brighter than halogen. I dident think the Thor was over 3000 lumens
> The small size is one good thing about the Vector.


 
The Vector does put out more lumens than the Thor, so it will light up a room brighter (The Thor puts out about 2500 lumens). The Thor just appears brighter than the Vector because it has a slightly brighter hotspot and more throw.

I hope you decide to get the Vector as I know you would love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you know where I can see some pics of beamshots of the Vector?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, here and here.:thumbsup:


In these beamshot shootouts the Vector HID is referred to as either the "*Sam's POB" *or the "*Sam's Power On Board"*.

If you scroll far down in the second thread I just gave you a link to (a few beamshots below the one of the Vector), there is a beamshot of the 15mcp Thor and you will see how it has a more intense beam the the Vector.


----------



## BVH (Oct 14, 2008)

If you swap out the 6500K lamp in the POB/Vector to a 4300K, it blows away the Thor 15MCD in my opinion.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2008)

Even with the 6000K bulb the POB puts out noticeably more output. It's around 3000 lumens while the Thor is around 2300 on a 12V 7A battery. The Thor looks anemic after running for 20 minutes will the POB is still blazing away at full output after 50 minutes. There's no comparison between the output, efficiency and overall usability of the POB. I gave my dad one for his b-day and he's still talking about it months later.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 14, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Even with the 6000K bulb the POB puts out noticeably more output. It's around 3000 lumens while the Thor is around 2300 on a 12V 7A battery. The Thor looks anemic after running for 20 minutes will the POB is still blazing away at full output after 50 minutes. There's no comparison between the output, efficiency and overall usability of the POB. I gave my dad one for his b-day and he's still talking about it months later.


 
Agreed. The POB does put out a lot more total light than the Thor, and is so much better as it doesn't dim. The Thor might have a slightly brighter hotspot, but it will only be brighter than the POB for 5-10 minutes, and then the POB will dominate the Thor hands down from there on.
If I had to choose just one of the 2 lights, the POB would be the clear choice.


ledebuhr1,

Your Thor will always be your best thrower, but the POB is so much more practical and better in all other ways.:thumbsup:


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 15, 2008)

So switching out the lamp in the Vector to a 4300K would make it appear brighter? does that lamp give more visible light?

One thing I dont like about the Thor is it size, too big.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 15, 2008)

yes switching to 4300K is far superior then the original 6000K+

Alot more light & better on the eyes IMO.


----------



## BVH (Oct 15, 2008)

Look here at the Shootout 4 pics. Compare the "Power on Board" and the Amondotech 3152. The 3152 was the predecessor of the POB and was sold exclusively by Amondotech with a 4300K lamp as standard. This is a direct comparison. Exact same light, made by the exact same company but with different bulbs. Amondotech had, at the time, an exclusive on the 3152 with the 4300K bulb in the U.S. There is far more light coming out of the 3152 because of the color temp difference.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198645&highlight=shootout


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks,How much would a 4300k lamp cost? and were could I get one.

Looking at the Shootout pics, the Vector POB doesnt look as bright as I thought it should. It has more lumens than the thor, so shouldent it be brighter?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 15, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Thanks,How much would a 4300k lamp cost? and were could I get one.
> 
> Looking at the Shootout pics, the Vector POB doesnt look as bright as I thought it should. It has more lumens than the thor, so shouldent it be brighter?


 
The Thor appears brighter than the Vector only because it has a brighter hotspot. The Vector does put out a lot more light than the Thor, so if you were to use them to light up a field the Vector will appear brighter. The Vector also lights up a room quite a bit brighter than the Thor.

The Thor will only look brighter than the Vector when you shine them both on a white wall side by side.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Thanks,How much would a 4300k lamp cost? and were could I get one.
> 
> Looking at the Shootout pics, the Vector POB doesnt look as bright as I thought it should. It has more lumens than the thor, so shouldent it be brighter?





That's always been a problem with HID beamshot comparisons. Depending upon the the size, shape, and distance of targets certain lights will look brighter. In the case of the Thor and POB, the zoomed shots may favor the Thor, the wide shot will favor the POB. Ideally the backdrop would be a steep hill side or down a steep hill, which would reflect the full beam from each light. In any case the calculated lumens tell the story with regards to which has more output. It's a difference of roughly 700 bulb lumens. Once you know the bulb lumens, then you just have to analyze how the lumens are distributed differently.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 16, 2008)

> *Patriot36*
> That's always been a problem with HID beamshot comparisons. Depending upon the the size, shape, and distance of targets certain lights will look brighter. In the case of the Thor and POB, the zoomed shots may favor the Thor, the wide shot will favor the POB. Ideally the backdrop would be a steep hill side or down a steep hill, which would reflect the full beam from each light. In any case the calculated lumens tell the story with regards to which has more output. It's a difference of roughly 700 bulb lumens. Once you know the bulb lumens, then you just have to analyze how the lumens are distributed differently.


 
Agreed 100%.:thumbsup:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will try to point out a few things about how these lights compare:

The Vector will have a much brighter flood of light around its hotspot than the Thor, and will also have brighter spill.
Maybe the Vector doesn't look as bright as you would expect because you see how the Thor puts a clearly brighter spot on the base of the tower and trees, but if you were really there you would see that the Vector outshines the Thor by a very large amount on the field.
Like I said, the only part of the Thor's beam that will be brighter than the Vector's is the hotspot (and throw).

Take a laser pointer for example: The laser will have a much brighter and more intense pinpoint of light than either the Thor or Vector, but will only be brighter within that miniature dot, and will give absolutely no illumination at all. Now compare that to any flashlight, and the flashlight will illuminate an area countless times more brightly than the laser.
This is an extreme example, but the Vector will be much brighter than the Thor in this way. If you were to hold them both at the same time and shine them through a field, parking lot, or your property, the Vector will light it up much brighter than the Thor.

The only way the Thor outperforms the Vector is that it lights up very distant objects more brightly, but the Vector really smokes it in all other ways. At close range the Vector completely outshines the Thor (unless you compare hotspots only, then the Thor will look brighter).


I hope you get the Vector as it will blow you away and I think you will like it a lot more than the Thor.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Thanks, It looks like E-bay is my best bet.
> I currently have a 15Mcp Thor Spotlight that is halogen, Do you know how much brighter the Vector HID is compaird to the 15Mcp light?
> Thanks


Why not choose the road less traveled? you've already got a 12v battery source, host & reflector... locate an automotive HID kit and DIY something more powerful than a 35w POB!


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 16, 2008)

the 15mcp thor host would be a good thrower with a automotive H7 4300K 55w HID Kit. Say from ebay. But a little heavy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> the 15mcp thor host would be a good thrower with a automotive H7 4300K 55w HID Kit. Say from ebay. But a little heavy.




Weight shouldn't be a negative, people pay good money for gym equipment to build up their muscles/physique... here's a solution that adds _'valde illustro'_ to the equation! 


Besides, doesn't the Thor have facilities for a shoulder strap? :thumbsup:




FWIW the 15MCP Thor is my next big HID project, coming soon to a browser near you! :laughing:


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks,
How difficult would it be to convert a Thor to HID? It would prabally be cheaper to buy a Vector though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Thanks,
> How difficult would it be to convert a Thor to HID? It would prabally be cheaper to buy a Vector though.




Perhaps (depends on the cost of the HID kit), but not as satisfying OR fun! 


The process is virtually identical to that linked in my 'sig line' just slightly different host


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 16, 2008)

the POB is better suited for all purpose use, once you buy it, just swap the original bulb with a 35w H7 4300K bulb from ebay.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Would I get a better light to put the guts from a BOB into a Thor body? with a 4300k lamp? I dident know if the larger reflector would benifit the HID lamp.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 16, 2008)

slightly better for throw, the larger reflector would give more throw (good for long range illumination) & having lower colour temp of 4300K is best (more light & throw)

As long as the bulb is a H7 type. They are very common.

My advise is keep your POB intact & just upgrade to H7 35w 4300K bulb.

Then if you want to turn your 15MCP into a super thrower, get a 55w HID Kit to put in it (Like what [email protected] did in his sig)

So you will have a POB for shorter range illumination, being smaller & more compact then your 15MCP.

Then your Moded 15MCP for long range illumination.

just my thoughts.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Why dont the Vector POB light come with the 4300k lamp from the factory?? Doesent it seem like a no-brainer?


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 16, 2008)

yea thats exactly what i use to think, why 6000k??:shakehead

i dunno? lol

i believe there is up to 20% loss of lumens from 6000K as appose to 4300K.

35w 4300K >3200lumens
while 6000K is prob ~2600lumens

Ive compared 6000K to 4200-4300K & believe the diff is pretty big.


----------



## BVH (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't forget improved color rendition too with 4300K.


----------



## rasserie (Oct 16, 2008)

hi guys

i have just ordered vector hid light online.

im from singapore and we used 230v here.

i have overlooked the 120v/230v part and realised the vector charger is meant for 120v.

since i have paid for the item, i guess theres no turning back.

so right now, i have to get a step down transformer but i need help in choosing a transformer for a particular wattage etc etc

anione have the specs for the vector charger?

pls advise
thanks


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2008)

rasserie said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have just ordered vector hid light online.
> 
> ...




*INPUT:* 120V 60Hz 25W
*OUTPUT:* 13.8V DC 750mA


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Why dont the Vector POB light come with the 4300k lamp from the factory?? Doesent it seem like a no-brainer?




My best guess is that higher color temperature bulbs are probably cheaper because there are more of them manufactured. The "blue-ish" color temp is more popular in the industry because marketing has been telling consumers that it's superior when it really isn't. These days the myth is perpetuated by the automotive imports crowd and they figure it's better just because it's different.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Can anyone provide me with some help in finding the 4300k lamp on Ebay. Or is that not a good place to look. 
I have searched but not had any luck.


----------



## zuki2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone :wave:
New to this forum, but just what I was looking for.
Just got POB HID through Sams club online. Can you tell me what normal charging time is? Also, will it operate with direct power, or only by battery? Thanks


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 16, 2008)

zuki2 said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> New to this forum, but just what I was looking for.
> Just got POB HID through Sams club online. Can you tell me what normal charging time is? Also, will it operate with direct power, or only by battery? Thanks


 
Welcome to CPF!

The normal charge time for the POB is around 5 hours, but is much less if the POB was not fully discharged before being plugged in. You don't have to worry about leaving it plugged in too long because once it is fully charged a green indicator light will illuminate on the side and the charger will shut off.

The POB cannot be run directly, only from battery. If you try to run it directly with either of its adaptors it will shut off. If you are looking for a light that runs directly I recommend you get a 12 volt plug-in spotlight, such as the Brinkmann Max Million III from Walmart. I own it and it is amazing.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 16, 2008)

need help finding the pob under $50 & that ships to aus.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> need help finding the pob under $50 & that ships to aus.




Geesh, that's going to be a tough one since the POB's on ebay are US only. Posting a WTB thread in the Marketplace might be the best bet. 



Flashanator....... your name changed didn't it :thinking: I was going to ask if you started a new acount but then I saw your post count was still high...:huh: I must be loosing it...lol. Nevermind.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL  - yea I asked admin to simplify it. Its just easier now.

Might just go with a POB on amazon or something, it a little more expensive, but.


----------



## zuki2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> need help finding the pob under $50 & that ships to aus.


Don't know if Sam's Club ships international or not, but take a look at Sam's Club Auction "Buy It Now"

http://auctions.samsclub.com/Script...y=N&SearchMode=gallery&prodname=international


----------



## zuki2 (Oct 16, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Welcome to CPF!
> 
> The normal charge time for the POB is around 5 hours, but is much less if the POB was not fully discharged before being plugged in. You don't have to worry about leaving it plugged in too long because once it is fully charged a green indicator light will illuminate on the side and the charger will shut off.
> 
> The POB cannot be run directly, only from battery. If you try to run it directly with either of its adaptors it will shut off. If you are looking for a light that runs directly I recommend you get a 12 volt plug-in spotlight, such as the Brinkmann Max Million III from Walmart. I own it and it is amazing.


 
What if I were to connect right to the battery?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2008)

zuki2 said:


> Don't know if Sam's Club ships international or not, but take a look at Sam's Club Auction "Buy It Now"
> 
> http://auctions.samsclub.com/Script...y=N&SearchMode=gallery&prodname=international




I saw in the news sometime this year that Sam's Club OR Costco was opening at a couple of locations throughout Australia... if you're a good boy maybe Santa will ask them to build one near you! :nana:

AFAIK one's destined for Melbourne :devil:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 17, 2008)

zuki2 said:


> What if I were to connect right to the battery?


 
There is a modification you can do to the POB to connect it directly to the car battery, but I would not know how to do it. Maybe someone else could help you with that.

I think the Brinkmann Max Million III is a very good option as it has a very uniform beam and can illuminate a lot more at close range than the POB. Plus, since it's halogen you don't have to worry about "instant restriking" the bulb, so you can turn it on and off rapidly. You can damage an HID by turning it on and off rapidly. The POB or any HID should be left off for at least 1 minute before turning it on again.

The POB is an awesome light, and I'm glad you decided to get it.:thumbsup:


----------



## zuki2 (Oct 17, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> There is a modification you can do to the POB to connect it directly to the car battery, but I would not know how to do it. Maybe someone else could help you with that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice. I am looking for HID spotlight or lights for my ATV. Something I could wire direct, or plug into the 12v accessory plug. I I sure like the 6in lens on the POB. Puts out a super beam. Wish there was a POB for ATV's. Thanks


----------



## Patriot (Oct 17, 2008)

zuki2 said:


> BlueBeam22 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a modification you can do to the POB to connect it directly to the car battery, but I would not know how to do it. Maybe someone else could help you with that.
> ...


----------



## rasserie (Oct 17, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> There is a modification you can do to the POB to connect it directly to the car battery, but I would not know how to do it. Maybe someone else could help you with that.
> 
> I think the Brinkmann Max Million III is a very good option as it has a very uniform beam and can illuminate a lot more at close range than the POB. Plus, since it's halogen you don't have to worry about "instant restriking" the bulb, so you can turn it on and off rapidly. You can damage an HID by turning it on and off rapidly. The POB or any HID should be left off for at least 1 minute before turning it on again.
> 
> The POB is an awesome light, and I'm glad you decided to get it.:thumbsup:


hi,

regarding restriking period for the POB, is there an automatic cutoff switch to prevent restriking within the cooling down period?

as in, even if i were to switch it on one second later after turning it off, the light will refuse to turn on , until the automatic cutoff switch has disengaged , after the restrike period has passed.

sorry, i do not know how to simplify my phrase

another light that i know that has instant restrike is the polarion helios. cool piece of light.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Samsclub auctions seem to have the best price for the Vector HID,$27.98. Does anyone know how much they charge for Shipping. 

Now If I could just find a 4300k lamp.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 17, 2008)

rasserie said:


> hi,
> 
> regarding restriking period for the POB, is there an automatic cutoff switch to prevent restriking within the cooling down period?
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately it does not have one. If you switch it on 1 second after turning it off it will instant restrike the bulb and damage it.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to know why Sams club can sell them so much cheaper. $27.98 is a bargin for a HID spotlight.


----------



## BVH (Oct 17, 2008)

My recollection is that they bought one very large lot for their brick and mortar stores. They did not sell that well (just as the Costco HIDs did not sell very well) so they chose to auction off the remaining stock just to get rid of them. When they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## zuki2 (Oct 18, 2008)

Can someone tell me the step by step process of changing bulb in the POB. Manual doesn't say anything about the bulb. Thanks


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 18, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Samsclub auctions seem to have the best price for the Vector HID,$27.98. Does anyone know how much they charge for Shipping.
> 
> Now If I could just find a 4300k lamp.



They charged me a little over $10 to ship 3 lights.:twothumbs


----------



## ALICIA21 (Oct 22, 2008)

dankleinman said:


> I just got one and love it. Mine was under 40.00 shipped to my house. great light for the price
> 
> dan





great light for the price. I agree:wave:


----------



## rasserie (Oct 24, 2008)

hi guys, is there a closeup photo of the charging connectors on both the flashlight body and also the charger?

i have been trying to find the 220v charger for this light but im stumped as to what type of connectors this light is using.

i do not have the light, its still enroute shipping.

thanks.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been around CPF just a little while, but recently came here and immediately went to SamsClub website. So, now I have a POB. Just switched it on tonight and pissed off all the neighbors (whoops). Damn thing is a little brighter than the LEDs I usually test in the backyard. I'd like a warmer beam though. Where are these warmer bulbs available?

I think I'm hooked on kLumens now!


----------



## Parker VH (Oct 25, 2008)

What are you guys searching under on Sams club and Costco's websites to find the POB lights as I can't find them?
Thanks.


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 25, 2008)

Parker VH said:


> What are you guys searching under on Sams club and Costco's websites to find the POB lights as I can't find them?
> Thanks.




The auctions have ended. You'll just have to keep an eye when/if they post new ones.


----------



## Parker VH (Oct 26, 2008)

So they're only available on auctions and not in their stores?


----------



## zeeter82 (Oct 26, 2008)

*My Vector HID died I think.*

Not sure where to post this, but maybe I should make a main thread about it...but I have had my POB HID for about a year now and I've used it sparingly. I definitely could have gotten used more but I have babied it. Well I just took it out for a week of vacation at the outer banks and it worked great but now that I brought it home it doesn't work. The light on the side that shows the "on" status turns on (blue led I think). The light doesn't actually turn on though. It's fully charged according to status lights. I'm not sure what this means. Did my bulb die or something. Does anyone have any contact info for vector. Maybe it needs to be serviced or something. I would say I have about 30 hours total through the light though if that.

UPDATE: I made a new thread about this problem in the main HID forum. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: My Vector HID died I think.*

Edit: Contents deleted and re-posted to your new thread.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Oct 27, 2008)

I took this light to the range last night. I turned off the lights on the pistol range and used it to illuminate the 100 and 200 yd. targets. Shot a few groups that would have pleased me even in daylight!

I just ordered a 4300k bulb for this light.


----------



## Shawn L (Oct 28, 2008)

Dead_Nuts said:


> I took this light to the range last night. I turned off the lights on the pistol range and used it to illuminate the 100 and 200 yd. targets. Shot a few groups that would have pleased me even in daylight!
> 
> I just ordered a 4300k bulb for this light.



Where did you order the 4300K bulb? Can you post a link?


----------



## zuki2 (Nov 2, 2008)

How do you change the bulb?:shrug:


----------



## zuki2 (Nov 2, 2008)

Parker VH said:


> So they're only available on auctions and not in their stores?


 
Just saw them available at Sams Club Auction,"Buy It Now" section.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 2, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Unfortunately it does not have one. If you switch it on 1 second after turning it off it will instant restrike the bulb and damage it.


 

Hmmm... so what's the minimum recommended time to wait before turning the light back on?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 2, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Hmmm... so what's the minimum recommended time to wait before turning the light back on?



You should wait at least 1 minute before turning it back on.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 2, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> You should wait at least 1 minute before turning it back on.


 
And if I don't? Not that I've _ever_ turned mine right back on after turning it off... oh, dear _me_, no!  What's the bad news?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 2, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> And if I don't? Not that I've _ever_ turned mine right back on after turning it off... oh, dear _me_, no!  What's the bad news?



It is okay if it just happens sometimes by accident. I have done it many times accidentally with my POB and it still works perfectly.
Instant restriking the bulb will shorten its life and shorten the life of the ballast..


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 2, 2008)

in short: it reduces the bulb's life alot.

I've done it a few times, unless its an emergency wait the required time for cool off


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 2, 2008)

What about turning it on cold but then shutting it off quickly? I read somewhere that this reduces bulb life, but it was not clear if this applied only to the first time a brand new bulb was fired up, or if this practice was to be avoided always. For example, if I wanted a burst of light and it had been over a minute since I used it last, I turned it on and then off several seconds later. Is this OK?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 2, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> What about turning it on cold but then shutting it off quickly? I read somewhere that this reduces bulb life, but it was not clear if this applied only to the first time a brand new bulb was fired up, or if this practice was to be avoided always. For example, if I wanted a burst of light and it had been over a minute since I used it last, I turned it on and then off several seconds later. Is this OK?



Yes, this is another issue. An HID needs to be left on for at least 1 minute before turning it off. Otherwise you will shorten its life. I don't think doing this is as bad as instant restriking it, but you should avoid using it for short periods under 1 minute, unfortunately.


----------



## NorCal2500HD (Nov 3, 2008)

zuki2 said:


> BlueBeam22 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your advice. I am looking for HID spotlight or lights for my ATV. Something I could wire direct, or plug into the 12v accessory plug. I I sure like the 6in lens on the POB. Puts out a super beam. Wish there was a POB for ATV's. Thanks
> ...


----------



## Hammer Train (Nov 18, 2008)

I want to order an upgrade for the bulb. Looking to get a 4300k. I am in the UK, so will probably order from ebay.co.uk Am I just looking for ANY 
H7 4300k bulbs? Are they all suitable replacements / upgrades? 
Should I be only looking at the 35w ones?
I haven't got the lights yet but when they arrive I'd like to upgrade them before giving them over as presents for Christmas..
I'd appreciate your help!

Thanks, 

Peter.


----------



## Mettee (Nov 19, 2008)

pete your at it already! lights should be here soon.


----------



## Hammer Train (Nov 19, 2008)

Can't help it Mettee! I want to blow them away with these and I've found some bulbs at a bargain price so I just can't resist! Thanks for all your help Mettee, you're wonderful!


----------

